# Annual reporting fiasco !



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Went to Santa Rosa immigration office this morning arrived around 08.20 handed in my Passort and ACR card and waited to be called ! An hour later out comes a guy who says the system is down ! And i had to fill out a form , my Passport was handed back and was tolď to pay the 310 pesos and come back on Tues after lunch for my ACR card and receipt ! Needless to say their were many people upset ! Those who were waiting to renew or extend their visas etc were told to register their passports online ! Funny thing the BI website has been down all week !
Will see what happens tomorrow !


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

expatuk2016 said:


> Went to Santa Rosa immigration office this morning arrived around 08.20 handed in my Passort and ACR card and waited to be called ! An hour later out comes a guy who says the system is down ! And i had to fill out a form , my Passport was handed back and was tolď to pay the 310 pesos and come back on Tues after lunch for my ACR card and receipt ! Needless to say their were many people upset ! Those who were waiting to renew or extend their visas etc were told to register their passports online ! Funny thing the BI website has been down all week !
> Will see what happens tomorrow !


It just never ends in the PH.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Similar experience. System was down. They returned my ACR card, I paid BI P310, signed the white card & they said come back in 1 or 2 weeks to get your payment receipt.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

"come back in 1 or 2 weeks to get your payment receipt. "
It's funny they expect paying WITHOUT they leave reciept, while they have punnishment fees for new started businesses for not geting special printed reciepts and invoices fast long before the business will need them if ever...
(E g a Filipino was very frustrated at he had got a punnishment fee for not done that yet by his business was registered but *hadn't* started doing any business yet, so naturaly he thought he didn't need them yet...)


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

My annual report appointment is for tomorrow morning... wish me luck ha ha


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> Went to Santa Rosa immigration office this morning arrived around 08.20 handed in my Passort and ACR card and waited to be called ! An hour later out comes a guy who says the system is down ! And i had to fill out a form , my Passport was handed back and was tolď to pay the 310 pesos and come back on Tues after lunch for my ACR card and receipt ! Needless to say their were many people upset ! Those who were waiting to renew or extend their visas etc were told to register their passports online ! Funny thing the BI website has been down all week !
> Will see what happens tomorrow !


Sorry to hear that Bob and sounds about right, I usually wait until the first or second week of February before I dare walk into that office and If it was easier to use the main PBI Office I'd use it every time these Satellite Offices I won't go into detail before and not a big issue but I get anxiety every single time I walk in to that same office.

So that's a good heads up and when I plan to travel I'll make sure that the PBI main website is online, we now seem to have public transportation or Jeepney's I'm not sure about AC buses but I can make it all the way to SM Calamba and then get out there and take the Express Jeepneys to Sta Rosa and then by trike the rest of the way.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I performed my annual run to the Sta Rosa Satellite Branch and they didn't have a record of my checking in last year so they asked me for my receipts and sure enough I had forgotten to bring those, we traveled by Airconditoned bus it's finally available now and the jeepney.... When I got back home I did find last years receipt but it was the original receipt with the under copy so maybe they didn't get their copy, I could have had it taken care of regardless but I didn't want to cough up 3,600 pesos in fines.

Once the temper calmed down, and I could focus again, took awhile.... I and my wife on the long way back home stopped at the SM Mall in Calamba and was able to find a large can of Full Cream Anchor Milk and imported cereal from the UK the brand is Tesco, real nice cereals I don't have anything remotely close in our area that's even affordable like these, also was able to find a replacement fan for our bedroom the Hanabishi Hurricane 18" fan I can mount on the wall.

Will give Immigration another shot either Friday or next week, my wife would like to get out again so that's a good thing we haven't been in that direction in a year.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> I performed my annual run to the Sta Rosa Satellite Branch and they didn't have a record of my checking in last year so they asked me for my receipts and sure enough I had forgotten to bring those, we traveled by Airconditoned bus it's finally available now and the jeepney.... When I got back home I did find last years receipt but it was the original receipt with the under copy so maybe they didn't get their copy, I could have had it taken care of regardless but I didn't want to cough up 3,600 pesos in fines.
> 
> Once the temper calmed down, and I could focus again, took awhile.... I and my wife on the long way back home stopped at the SM Mall in Calamba and was able to find a large can of Full Cream Anchor Milk and imported cereal from the UK the brand is Tesco, real nice cereals I don't have anything remotely close in our area that's even affordable like these, also was able to find a replacement fan for our bedroom the Hanabishi Hurricane 18" fan I can mount on the wall.
> 
> Will give Immigration another shot either Friday or next week, my wife would like to get out again so that's a good thing we haven't been in that direction in a year.


Sorry to hear it didn't go as planned. At least you got some goodies and the wife enjoyed getting out and about.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Update... I just got back from the satellite office in Sta Rosa Laguna and all went well I showed them my receipts from last year so what I found out this year is that there are 4 receipts and the cashier gives you two. 

We stopped by the SM mall again and I bought another 20" Hanabishi Hurricane fan, they had a stack of them last Thursday and today just handful left so summer or that heat is just around the corner so now is the time to find those quality fans before they run out of stock.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Update... I just got back from the satellite office in Sta Rosa Laguna and all went well I showed them my receipts from last year so what I found out this year is that there are 4 receipts and the cashier gives you two.
> 
> We stopped by the SM mall again and I bought another 20" Hanabishi Hurricane fan, they had a stack of them last Thursday and today just handful left so summer or that heat is just around the corner so now is the time to find those quality fans before they run out of stock.


I went to the Davao office today to do my second annual report and pick up my ACR card. It took them over 4 months (completed in January) to complete my ACR card since my permanent resident visa was approved on Sept. 4th. First I picked up my ACR card and my wife went next door to make copies as they need those for the annual report. I filled out the form and gave them the usual copies of stuff that they require. I was the first one for the day and there were just a few others right after me, but for some reason they had me sit for at least 15 minutes as I watched the employee get more forms ready for others, really????? Dang wasting time. Then She goes up stairs with my paperwork and the other guys stuff. She is up there for about 15 more minutes. Then she comes down and tells me to go inside and the cashier will call me. By the way they do the annual report outside but no big deal. They gave me one receipt, but I was told to go get a copy made so I went next door. Came back gave them their one copy, i kept the original and they gave me my new ACR card. It's always an adventure at the Davao office, but they are very nice there. They never asked for last years receipt, but I had it with me just incase. They did want a copy of my passport page showing the most recent entry, I entered the PH which was November 2018. When I did my report last year at the General Santos office they didn't ask for that info. I'm still not surprised how things are so different at each immigration office.🤔 Oh, let me not forget about the Davao QR code that is required everywhere 🤪 So my wife and i did the online signup for this code and had it on our phones and a papercopy. They never asked for it at immigration to my amazement. Then we made our usually stop at Starbucks before heading back home to Koronadal City. I asked the security guy at Starbucks if he wanted to scan my QR code and he says their scanner is broken🤣🤣🤣. All that time wasted to signup and print the QR code and we never had one chance to use it, oh well that ends well.🙂


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

BusyBC57 said:


> I went to the Davao office today to do my second annual report and pick up my ACR card. It took them over 4 months (completed in January) to complete my ACR card since my permanent resident visa was approved on Sept. 4th. First I picked up my ACR card and my wife went next door to make copies as they need those for the annual report. I filled out the form and gave them the usual copies of stuff that they require. I was the first one for the day and there were just a few others right after me, but for some reason they had me sit for at least 15 minutes as I watched the employee get more forms ready for others, really????? Dang wasting time. Then She goes up stairs with my paperwork and the other guys stuff. She is up there for about 15 more minutes. Then she comes down and tells me to go inside and the cashier will call me. By the way they do the annual report outside but no big deal. They gave me one receipt, but I was told to go get a copy made so I went next door. Came back gave them their one copy, i kept the original and they gave me my new ACR card. It's always an adventure at the Davao office, but they are very nice there. They never asked for last years receipt, but I had it with me just incase. They did want a copy of my passport page showing the most recent entry, I entered the PH which was November 2018. When I did my report last year at the General Santos office they didn't ask for that info. I'm still not surprised how things are so different at each immigration office.🤔 Oh, let me not forget about the Davao QR code that is required everywhere 🤪 So my wife and i did the online signup for this code and had it on our phones and a papercopy. They never asked for it at immigration to my amazement. Then we made our usually stop at Starbucks before heading back home to Koronadal City. I asked the security guy at Starbucks if he wanted to scan my QR code and he says their scanner is broken🤣🤣🤣. All that time wasted to signup and print the QR code and we never had one chance to use it, oh well that ends well.🙂





BusyBC57 said:


> I went to the Davao office today to do my second annual report and pick up my ACR card. It took them over 4 months (completed in January) to complete my ACR card since my permanent resident visa was approved on Sept. 4th. First I picked up my ACR card and my wife went next door to make copies as they need those for the annual report. I filled out the form and gave them the usual copies of stuff that they require. I was the first one for the day and there were just a few others right after me, but for some reason they had me sit for at least 15 minutes as I watched the employee get more forms ready for others, really????? Dang wasting time. Then She goes up stairs with my paperwork and the other guys stuff. She is up there for about 15 more minutes. Then she comes down and tells me to go inside and the cashier will call me. By the way they do the annual report outside but no big deal. They gave me one receipt, but I was told to go get a copy made so I went next door. Came back gave them their one copy, i kept the original and they gave me my new ACR card. It's always an adventure at the Davao office, but they are very nice there. They never asked for last years receipt, but I had it with me just incase. They did want a copy of my passport page showing the most recent entry, I entered the PH which was November 2018. When I did my report last year at the General Santos office they didn't ask for that info. I'm still not surprised how things are so different at each immigration office.🤔 Oh, let me not forget about the Davao QR code that is required everywhere 🤪 So my wife and i did the online signup for this code and had it on our phones and a papercopy. They never asked for it at immigration to my amazement. Then we made our usually stop at Starbucks before heading back home to Koronadal City. I asked the security guy at Starbucks if he wanted to scan my QR code and he says their scanner is broken🤣🤣🤣. All that time wasted to signup and print the QR code and we never had one chance to use it, oh well that ends well.🙂


I now keep a brief case dedicated to saving reciepts and just Immigration documents and papers. My ACR card is due this year in July so that'll be my 3rd time and so I have all year to find Legal sized paper or 14" so tough for me to find because the schools and LGU use a 13" sized legal paper but Immigration makes it clear they want the Legal sized 14" paper, I also put all my reciepts from the past 5 years with a copy of my original passport with the Visa stamp and also a copy of my new passport, that's what I did last time and it took two weeks and it was finished.

I wish we had Starbucks near us, it's been a long time. We stopped at Pizza Hut and then took the jeepney all the way home, talk about a rough ride, my hind end was sore dang.... the Air conditioned bus for some reason doesn't run back to our Municipality.

You mentioned a scanner.... I need to purchase a scanner so I can have a safer way to store my documents and also save what's left of our old photos.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Mark, if you have a smartphone you can use the CamScanner app to scan them and email to yourself. It's free unless you need the extra features. I don't have a scanner and what I do.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Mark, if you have a smartphone you can use the CamScanner app to scan them and email to yourself. It's free unless you need the extra features. I don't have a scanner and what I do.


Wow... okay and yes my son has a real nice Smart phone so I'll look into this, I was taking photos but they sure didnt' work out so well so I'll try that out. Thanks again. 

For many years there were plenty of print shops and they could scan document but not anymore in our Municipality, so just one spot that can even produce a decent printed copy but they have a limit of only one copy per customer so I have to figure this out soon and eventually everything will go digital. 

And that reminds me, I also need a new storage device I have one of them that failed it's a 250 GB and the other one is very old also a 1 TB but now I see they've become so small, I'll get another one of those and hopefully find some one who can fix the one storage drive so I they can get all the data off it.

This is a little off track but heck this thread is slow anyways.... but I found sausages from the UK (Tesco brand) sold at the SM Grocery they were in the hot dog section way on top, they sure aren't perfect but a welcomed change from the sugary stuff found, my wife and kids don't like them.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Mark, if you have a smartphone you can use the CamScanner app to scan them and email to yourself. It's free unless you need the extra features. I don't have a scanner and what I do.


That is what I do on the important documents. I either scan it or take a picture of it and send it to my email. 🙂


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Mark everything I have found on the BI checklist states the folder needs to be 8½ x 14 in., nothing stating the size of the correspondence included in the folder.

Chuck


----------

